# Keep your Skin Hydrated During a Flight with Freeze 24-7 Coconut Masks



## Dawn (Apr 11, 2018)

Let’s face it: dry cabin air in the plane is absolutely unavoidable. Luckily Freeze 24-7 has the perfect gel mask to fight back against dry skin during your flight. So sit back, relax, and get your mask on!
*Intense Hydrating Face Mask*
This travel-friendly hydrating gel mask penetrates deeply into the skin, giving it a boost of instant hydration. Amino Acids reinforce skin’s natural barrier to seal in moisture for long lasting hydration as well as aiding in skin cell growth.

Best of all, the *Coconut* gel material holds 10X more fluid than generic non-woven fabric- perfect for moisturizing the skin and the scent smells amazing. The mask is, also, infused with *White Power Telangyn™* to brighten and even the skin tone while preventing redness and blemishes, and the *Brightening Complex* protects the skin from harmful environments. In the end, your skin is* radiant, healthy, and hydrated*!

*PRICE*: $60.00 (8 masks per box) 
*USAGE*: Gently unfold mask peeling off the protective paper from one side of the mask. Apply the mask to cleansed, dry skin, fitting it to the curves around the eyes, nose and mouth. Once fully applied, remove the protective film from the outside of the mask. Leave on for 20-25 minutes. Gently remove and pat the face with clean fingertips until remaining serum is fully absorbed – no need to rinse. Use 2-3 times a week.
*AVAILIBILITY**:* Freeze247.com


----------

